# Older Ariens 910962 - Auger Clutch Engagement Issue



## phins1372 (Dec 28, 2017)

I am the new owner of an older Ariens 910962, that thanks to some great people and advice on this forum is now running great.

The auger engagement is a different issue.

When I engage the clutch to connect the auger drive to the motor/pulley, there is only a fraction of an inch worth of throw/movement in the pin (that connects with the engine/pulley assembly) which does not properly engage the auger.

The engine runs great, but once the auger hit a tiny bit of load from snow, it stopped turning and now the throw in the auger clutch does not seem to engage the wheel/pulley assembly at all.

The belt on the engine side was replaced and seems to be working properly.

Is there an adjustment that can be made on the auger clutch/engament?

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## buzzybee (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm not following your problem description. Pull the belt cover and post pictures -- edit them and add arrows. Post pictures of disengaged and fully engaged.

With the belt clutch and auger jaws disengaged can you spin the bucket by hand?

Is the belt properly adjusted for the correct tension when engaged?

When was the hex shaft the jaws ride on last cleaned and greased?

When was the bearing in the auger last replaced?

When was the auger gear case oil last changed?

When was the friction disk engagement last checked and adjusted.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to have enough tension on the suffer cable or lever.

Next, because you have the right number belt dies mean it's the right length. You need to check the belt tension with the auger lever pressed down. With a new belt and the right size belt, the idler pulley should be over towards the outside so as the belt stretches you have room to adjust the belt.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

phins1372 said:


> The engine runs great, but once the auger hit a tiny bit of load from snow, it stopped turning and now the throw in the auger clutch does not seem to engage the wheel/pulley assembly at all.


+1 on what bumblebee said, hopefully it's just the jaw coupling not firmly mating up due to old grease build-up, etc. ...and not damage/wear in the jaws or worse...the gearcase.

and +1 on popping-off the belt cover off and take a pic of the jaws; i can imagine they can get tore-up if a user somehow engaged the auger while the engine clutch was engaged (mechanical stops should prevent this...but if there's a will, there's a way).

it's also a good idea to also check the belt tension with the engine clutch engaged...make sure that the belt isn't slipping (_you'd also lose traction_); there isn't a lever/cable to make an adjustment on the 910962; belt tension is maintained by the spring on the engine clutch lever (edit: as well as the position of the idler wheel on the idler arm)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The


----------



## phins1372 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The issue was that the spring associated with the coupler/jaw in the auger impeller shaft was stuck, preventing the shaft from engaging.

A spray with WD-40 and some "motivation" with a large screwdriver unfroze the spring and the coupler/jaw is now properly engaging.

Thanks for the help!


----------

